# Recommendation for metal band link removal tool?



## SCD

Hello,

Are any tools recommended in particular, or are they all about the same?
For instance
http://www.strappedfortime.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=25

?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## watch_hor

After trying out a few different types I have come to like this one:

Amazon.com: Paylak TSLK3 Watch Band Pin Remover and Link Remover: Watches

The reasons why I like it:

1) The pin assembly does not rotate but rather just moves in and out. Why is this imnportant? Because if the pin becomes bent, and it will, the rotating kind will wobble and it will be difficult to get the alignment right
2) The one I use has a spring plate that will support the band at different elevations. Ones without this you have to put something under the band to raise it to the correct elevation to match the pin or the other way is to free hand it and that leads to the bent pin in 1)

Also the one from Amazon comes with extra pins

Can't really tell from the link you sent but I don't that one has either of these features.

I found this and my case back opener tool have been the two tools that have saved me the most money, both pay for themselves after the first use.

Good Luck!


----------



## LJUSMC

This is the exact same tool that I use. I've had it for probably 7 years and it works great. I've broken a few pins, and have used all the extra ones that came with it, so I'm down to the last one. I don't know where to get extra pins, which is unfortunate, but the tool only cost a few bucks so I'll probably just buy another one.

I give this tool 2 thumbs up.



watch_hor said:


> After trying out a few different types I have come to like this one:
> 
> Amazon.com: Paylak TSLK3 Watch Band Pin Remover and Link Remover: Watches
> 
> The reasons why I like it:
> 
> 1) The pin assembly does not rotate but rather just moves in and out. Why is this imnportant? Because if the pin becomes bent, and it will, the rotating kind will wobble and it will be difficult to get the alignment right
> 2) The one I use has a spring plate that will support the band at different elevations. Ones without this you have to put something under the band to raise it to the correct elevation to match the pin or the other way is to free hand it and that leads to the bent pin in 1)
> 
> Also the one from Amazon comes with extra pins
> 
> Can't really tell from the link you sent but I don't that one has either of these features.
> 
> I found this and my case back opener tool have been the two tools that have saved me the most money, both pay for themselves after the first use.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## anbu

I used the blue cheapo link remover. They usually comes in those cheap combo pack. Also Amazon has the extra link remover pins pack of 10 iirc incase you bent it. A joy to own especially sizing seiko bracelet.


----------



## SCD

Thanks for the recommendation on that Paylak tool. It's a very nice product...worked great.


----------



## 92gli

The paylak is the best of it's type but I prefer working with the hammer and pin tools. Some bracelets that use pins with sleeves, rather than a flared end, can be a bit of a struggle with those crank tools. And for the pins with sleeves you're going to need a hammer to put them back in anyway.

SE JT6218 Watch Band Link Remover,5-Piece: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I have had a cheap link remover for a while (the one that comes as a full set for like 8 bucks) and it has worked well, but the pins do have a tendency to get bent and it has issues with placement and wide bracelets. I think I'll give that Paylak one a shot as well.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread moved to the forum we created for that kind of questions.


----------

